
Fake News: Is It Just Hype or Should We Be Worried? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/01/31/fake-news-is-it-just-hype-or-should-we-be-worried/
======
I_am_neo
When HRC stood up in front of all of us and said "remember everyone that any
news coming out against us is propably fake" (Im paraphrasing but still she
said something similar) at that moment we all should have feared something but
not fake news, propaganda is the worst form of tyranny

